

Mega should have a confirm password field - bbx
http://jgthms.com/mega-should-have-a-confirm-password-field.html

======
vitobcn
I had the same issue: if you try to log-in before 'confirming' your account it
will give you the 'wrong credentials' error.

Steps to do: 1) log out of ANY open Mega sessions (even as a guest) 2) Click
on confirmation link you received by e-mail 3) Confirm password and press
button

That should get you up and running with your Mega account (not that you can
use it much yet as it's still overloaded)

~~~
bbx
Thanks, it worked.

The traffic was yesterday so huge that I wasn't even able to trigger that
"wrong password" prompt again. I guess today, everything went back to normal.

------
rikacomet
it does have it, once you click the activation link, you are directed to the
page to confirm email & password page

